# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Anadoluya yalnızca göçebe Türkler mi geldi ?

## ceydaaa

Anadoluya gelen Türklerin büyük bir kısmı göçebedir. Ancak göçebe Türklerin yanı sıra önemli sayılabilecek miktarda yarı yerleşik ve tam yerleşik yaşayışta bulunan Türkler de gelmiştir. Divan-ı Lugat-ı Türkteki yerleşik hayatla ilgili kelimeler ile Türkiye Türkçesindekiler karşılaştırıldığında, birçoğunun aynı olduğu görülmüştür. Faruk Sümer, göçebe Türkmenlerin haricinde birçok aydın, sanatkâr ve tüccarın da geldiğini belirtir. Anadoluya asıl yerleşik nüfus, XIII. yüzyılda Moğol istilası sonucu Türkistandaki şehirlerin tahrip edilmesi üzerine gelmiştir. Türkmenler Anadoluya gelirken çadırlarını, yetiştirdikleri hayvanlarını, göçebe ve şehirli yaşayışa ait kültürlerini, silah, kıyafet ve edebî değerlerini de beraberlerinde getirdiler.

----------

